
Samba on top of Linux for network file sharing success - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/84896/samba-your-way-network-file-sharing-success
======
khafra
Samba's great, but bear in mind that if you do the "fixes" listed on the last
page to make Windows 7 and Windows Vista clients work with a Samba server,
anybody who happens to be sniffing on the wire now has all your authentication
credentials.

